# The next wierdo who jumps in the front with me is gonna get kicked out.



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)




----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

I dont mind it at all, its a more natural way to converse. Its not nearly as weird as staring into only the eyes of a stranger sitting behind you through a small mirror, talking about "your crazy passenger stories". Lol

It's only weird if they sit up front and don't want to talk. I don't understand those people. 

The strange thing I notice is that probably 60% of the women I pick up choose to sit up front while 95% of men choose to sit in the back. Always figured it would be the reverse.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

How do you define weirdo.

what’s your definition of weirdo.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Had a solo guy rider this morning, sat in the front seat. Awkward AF, but he was very polite and tipped. I can deal with it.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

According to a news story I saw on YouTube from when Lyft was new, pax were encouraged to sit up front and drivers were told to fist bump. 

That plus a ridiculous pink mustache on your car? I'd rather flip burgers.


----------



## Hornplayer (Jan 17, 2019)

Mordred said:


> *The next wierdo who jumps in the front with me is gonna get kicked out.*
> 
> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


I guess you never rode in a city bus. Or train. Or stood in line in a grocery store, theater etc.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> According to a news story I saw on YouTube from when Lyft was new, pax were encouraged to sit up front and drivers were told to fist bump.
> 
> That plus a ridiculous pink mustache on your car? I'd rather flip burgers.


I believe it went something like this. Back in the day, Lyft was this 'awesome', fistbumping, pink moustache, rideshare thing. Uber was a serious, more upscale, professional car hailing thing. They both copied elements of each other, till they became similar, like today.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


What does sitting in front make them a "weirdo"? Or does that make you one?

I prefer when people sit up front. It makes it easier to have a conversation, which is one of the things I like about driving.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> I dont mind it at all, its a more natural way to converse. Its not nearly as weird as staring into only the eyes of a stranger sitting behind you through a small mirror, talking about "your crazy passenger stories". Lol
> 
> It's only weird if they sit up front and don't want to talk. I don't understand those people.
> 
> The strange thing I notice is that probably 60% of the women I pick up choose to sit up front while 95% of men choose to sit in the back. Always figured it would be the reverse.


Picked up a woman the other day, she sat in front. We talked about it and she said that more women will prefer to sit in front because of Child Locks on back door possibility.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Front or back, what difference does it make?
Some people get car sick and cannot sit in the back.
Older people prefer the front - easier to get in and out of, especially the smaller cars.



TCar said:


> Picked up a woman the other day, she sat in front. We talked about it and she said that more women will prefer to sit in front because of Child Locks on back door possibility.


---------------------
She does know that the child lock, also, will not allow the front doors to be opened


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

I wish all pickups were that efficient.


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

TCar said:


> Picked up a woman the other day, she sat in front. We talked about it and she said that more women will prefer to sit in front because of Child Locks on back door possibility.


Ehhh, based on the extremely high percentage of female passengers who never even bother to check my license plate or name, I think it has little to do with being afraid of childlocks. Maybe in some cases, but deffinately not the majority. 
But I guess some markets can be drastically different. I've noticed that here in the Phoenix area, people are much more open to conversation vs. what it was like when I lived in New York.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> I'd rather flip burgers.


Might pay better.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Might pay better.


Some of the days during the summer, yes. Most of the time, no.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> people are much more open to conversation vs. what it was like when I lived in New York.


People in NY like conversation also. However, a lot of times commuters and professionals are using their time to listen to vme or respond to emails, etc.etc.. If you are blathering on about the weather and trying to force conversation on someone trying to work then of course they will be annoyed by your drivel. Perhaps you never learned to differentiate during your time in NY?


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

Seamus said:


> People in NY like conversation also. However, a lot of times commuters and professionals are using their time to listen to vme or respond to emails, etc.etc.. If you are blathering on about the weather and trying to force conversation on someone trying to work then of course they will be annoyed by your drivel. Perhaps you never learned to differentiate during your time in NY?


Well, I lived in NY for 22 years, so I think I figured out how to talk to people within that time. I've lived in Phoenix for 3 years. What I'm saying is that there is a very big difference in how people in both cities communicate with strangers right off the bat.

In Phoenix they'll come up to you and act as if you two have been best friends for years. Try that while walking down the street or in the subway and New Yorkers are going to think you're trying to get them in to a multi-level marketing scheme lol


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Well, I lived in NY for 22 years, so I think I figured out how to talk to people within that time. I've lived in Phoenix for 3 years. What I'm saying is that there is a very big difference in how people in both cities communicate with strangers right off the bat.
> 
> In Phoenix they'll come up to you and act as if you two have been best friends for years. Try that while walking down the street or in the subway and New Yorkers are going to think you're trying to get them in to a multi-level marketing scheme lol


Oh lord......you would be in for a HUGE culture shock here. Louisville, KY driving means having to be on your conversation game all night long. I rarely get passengers who don't divulge some form of information I would have rather not known about. Divorces, Custody battles, those weird things they have on their back that the doctor said was no big deal. Very rarely do I get to just converse about the weather, or anything else that isn't on the precipice of being toxic.

I'm amazed at some of the stories you "big city" folks come up with.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


I've heard being a "Lighthouse Keeper" pays well, and you don't have to worry about anyone sitting next to you.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

DriverMark said:


> I've heard being a "Lighthouse Keeper" pays well, and you don't have to worry about anyone sitting next to you.


Doesn't sound like a good career move though.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

VanGuy said:


> Doesn't sound like a good career move though.


$130k and w/ housing instead of living in your. Yup, a downgrade!

http://mentalfloss.com/article/569904/dream-job-lighthouse-caretaker-in-san-francisco-bay


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

What do I know? Sign me up.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Help yourself to the front seat (without asking).
Slide seat all the way back.
Recline seat back halfway.
Open window and hang foot out.
Start talking to driver about how you communicate with aliens.
-- Now thaaaaaaaaaaat... is a weirdo. :smiles:

At destination grab driver's collar and pull towards you.
Tell driver he's uptight.
Plant wet kiss on driver.
-- Now that's either scary... or psychotic!


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


I'd prefer someone alone sitting in a front seat any day over someone sitting alone in the back seat right behind driver's seat.


----------



## MuchoMiles (Sep 16, 2019)

Believe me, it's a social thing.

1) some rideshare riders act like it's a limo ride and have hired a service/driver. (Like)

2) others are skeptical about the service and are awkward so they prefer being in front. (Or in a pool are frightened who the next p/u is)

3) then you have the ones who sit in front that ARE JUST SO DAMN FRIENDLY & want to make conversation & sit in front. They enjoy the service and make you feel good. Works for me !!

** I'll take the friendly any day than the prudish depressing ride that sucks all the oxygen out of the car.

*. Now this ONE kills me.... when they straighten the floor mat when exiting. THOSE ARE ANGELS. I ALWAYS LET THEM KNOW HOW AWESOME THEY ARE !!! It pricks my heart !!!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Just wait till it's night time....

And your waiting on a ping...

And a stranger NOT a rider...

Jumps in ur up front seat...

And looks at you like where we goin...?

Be you a monkey or a human...

You will race back to reality...8>)

And promptly throw him the F...

out of your car....8>O

Been there... done that....!

Rakos


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

2kwik4u said:


> Oh lord......you would be in for a HUGE culture shock here. Louisville, KY driving means having to be on your conversation game all night long. I rarely get passengers who don't divulge some form of information I would have rather not known about. Divorces, Custody battles, those weird things they have on their back that the doctor said was no big deal. Very rarely do I get to just converse about the weather, or anything else that isn't on the precipice of being toxic.
> 
> I'm amazed at some of the stories you "big city" folks come up with.


Hahaha yeah I could imagine its way worse there than here. It took some time to get used to when I first moved down here. I must admit that I kind of snapped at some people because I thought they were trying to sell me something or because they were being way too friendly and nice for me to trust them lol 
Now I've figured them out a bit but they still catch me off guard at times with random and very personal questions which flips that "defensiveness switch" that I guess is just more a ny thing hahaha


----------



## JLaw1719 (Apr 11, 2017)

Just assume that when a person sits up front and doesn’t talk, it’s because they get car sick sitting in the back. My wife pointed that out to me awhile ago and it’s definitely helped make me ease up and not care any more.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

VinnyPhx said:


> In Phoenix they'll come up to you and act as if you two have been best friends for years.


Hahaha what are you talking about? Unless the pax is from out of town, or nosey personal questions, people here are antisocial.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


That's how Lyft used to do it. Sit up front and fist bumps. You must be new.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I don't get why a person would agree to RS and then have a problem with a pax in the front seat? As a pax I ONLY sit in the front, but I do have my wife and child with me (think vacations). BUT alone I'd still opt for the front. Feels weird being in the back as a pax.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> I don't get why a person would agree to RS and then have a problem with a pax in the front seat? As a pax I ONLY sit in the front, but I do have my wife and child with me (think vacations). BUT alone I'd still opt for the front. Feels weird being in the back as a pax.


Would you get on a mostly empty bus and still sit right next to someone? Of course not. So why sit right next to an uber driver when you have other options. It's just wierd.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Would you get on a mostly empty bus and still sit right next to someone?


Wut? The bus driver does not care where people sit, yeah? As a driver, when you signed up you selected or confirmed how many pax you could take is 4? Why would the front seat be off limits? As I stated you agreed to RS, so perhaps should have **** what that could mean.

I have pax who sit up front. fine. I have pax sit in back. fine. Kinda prefer the talking pax be upfront as I don't look at the rearview mirror (at the pax).

To each their own, but pax should sit where they want.


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Sit in front... evs! Doesn’t bother me. Conduct a loud phone call while up front... I’m pissed! I need a buffer from your banal conversation! Get in the back dingaling!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

kc ub'ing! said:


> Conduct a loud phone call while up front


You can't tune them out? I use airpods, can't really hear them unless I try. I also have a child, so perhaps I have better coping ability? :coolio:

How about a conference call where they ain't talking, but they ask you to stop whistling 'cause mute not enabled......that one I found hard to cope being silent........but I adapted.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Wut? The bus driver does not care where people sit, yeah? As a driver, when you signed up you selected or confirmed how many pax you could take is 4? Why would the front seat be off limits? As I stated you agreed to RS, so perhaps should have **** what that could mean.
> 
> I have pax who sit up front. fine. I have pax sit in back. fine. Kinda prefer the talking pax be upfront as I don't look at the rearview mirror (at the pax).
> 
> To each their own, but pax should sit where they want.


Obviously they can and do sit where they want. I'd be deactivated if I made a habit of banning people from the front seat. Doesn't stop me from wondering why they prefer the front seat tho.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> Well, I lived in NY for 22 years, so I think I figured out how to talk to people within that time. I've lived in Phoenix for 3 years. What I'm saying is that there is a very big difference in how people in both cities communicate with strangers right off the bat.
> 
> In Phoenix they'll come up to you and act as if you two have been best friends for years. Try that while walking down the street or in the subway and New Yorkers are going to think you're trying to get them in to a multi-level marketing scheme lol


i live in NYC with 8+ million people, all of which have an expectation of privacy.
Past 6 years in the murrary hill section of manhattan and I'm clueless who lives in the apts on either side of mine.
Celebrities like NYC because no one bothers them, their anonymous



Mordred said:


> Obviously they can and do sit where they want. I'd be deactivated if I made a habit of banning people from the front seat. Doesn't stop me from wondering why they prefer the front seat tho.


usually it's because they get nauseous in the back seat..........
under those circumstances Where would u prefer they be?
Front Seat :big grin:
Rear Seat ?



SHalester said:


> Wut? The bus driver does not care where people sit, yeah? As a driver, when you signed up you selected or confirmed how many pax you could take is 4? Why would the front seat be off limits? As I stated you agreed to RS, so perhaps should have **** what that could mean.
> 
> I have pax who sit up front. fine. I have pax sit in back. fine. Kinda prefer the talking pax be upfront as I don't look at the rearview mirror (at the pax).
> 
> To each their own, but pax should sit where they want.


*Just NOT on the roof please*
https://fox5sandiego.com/2018/11/05...urfing-teen-falls-off-vehicles-roof-and-dies/
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/local/Uber-Driver-Arrest-Car-Surfing-Death-New-York-499632001.html
https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...an-Mullen-Long-Island-New-YorK-508752901.html


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> i live in NYC with 8+ million people, all of which have an expectation of privacy.
> Past 6 years in the murrary hill section of manhattan and I'm clueless who lives in the apts on either side of mine.
> Celebrities like NYC because no one bothers them, their anonymous
> 
> ...


Parents should go to jail. Not the driver. They're the one who made him that way. Should have raised a smarter son.


----------



## Ping.Me.More (Oct 27, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> The strange thing I notice is that probably 60% of the women I pick up choose to sit up front while 95% of men choose to sit in the back. Always figured it would be the reverse.


One look at me, and they all want to sit in the back.
:laugh:


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Parents should go to jail. Not the driver. They're the one who made him that way. Should have raised a smarter son.


Excuse Me
aren't U one of the drivers that spouts off:
"MY CAR MY RULES" !!!
NOT: Parent's Child, Their Rules in My car.

You Demand to Play "Captain of the Car", U just Don't want to take responsibility. ✔
Doesn't work that way Skipper.

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/loc...an-Mullen-Long-Island-New-YorK-508752901.html


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

SHalester said:


> You can't tune them out?


My ability to ignore their rude behavior is not at issue. One tends to speak louder when on a mobile call. It is extremely rude when you have a captive audience! Elevators. Restaurants. Movie theaters. My car, 8 inches from my right ear!


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


If she is hot, you are clearly the weirdo.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

put a bag on the front seat put your seat all the way up. the will see the bag go to the back. if they want the front tell them no . whats the problem ?


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


There are many lonely drivers in here that the only time they get to sit next to another human is if a pax sits in the front with them. It's actually kind of pathetic. I'm with you on nobody in the front . My seat is jammed forward like a big middle finger ?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

It's funny, I had about five pax in the front seat today. I blame this thread. ? 

None were weirdos but most I enjoyed talking with.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

TCar said:


> Picked up a woman the other day, she sat in front. We talked about it and she said that more women will prefer to sit in front because of Child Locks on back door possibility.


I had a woman from Uganda who said all Ugandans sit in the front out of habit. In Uganda, Uber drivers are targeted by cab drivers and shot. Pax sit in front to disguise the ride as a family or friends out for a drive.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> I had a woman from Uganda who said all Ugandans sit in the front out of habit. In Uganda, Uber drivers are targeted by cab drivers and shot. Pax sit in front to disguise the ride as a family or friends out for a drive.


Sounds safe enough. What rates do they pay per mile?


----------



## DNBGIRL82 (Oct 5, 2019)

VinnyPhx said:


> I dont mind it at all, its a more natural way to converse. Its not nearly as weird as staring into only the eyes of a stranger sitting behind you through a small mirror, talking about "your crazy passenger stories". Lol
> 
> It's only weird if they sit up front and don't want to talk. I don't understand those people.
> 
> The strange thing I notice is that probably 60% of the women I pick up choose to sit up front while 95% of men choose to sit in the back. Always figured it would be the reverse.


It's the opposite for me. In my experience, its men that want to sit up front.


----------



## DriverRI (Jul 30, 2019)

MuchoMiles said:


> ** I'll take the friendly any day than the prudish depressing ride that sucks all the oxygen out of the car.
> 
> *. Now this ONE kills me.... when they straighten the floor mat when exiting. THOSE ARE ANGELS. I ALWAYS LET THEM KNOW HOW AWESOME THEY ARE !!! It pricks my heart !!!
> 
> View attachment 363762


That's right!!



Rakos said:


> Just wait till it's night time....
> 
> And your waiting on a ping...
> 
> ...


Your replies always make my day!! ?


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> According to a news story I saw on YouTube from when Lyft was new, pax were encouraged to sit up front and drivers were told to fist bump.
> 
> That plus a ridiculous pink mustache on your car? I'd rather flip burgers.


I'd rather flip off paxs!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> I'd rather flip off paxs!


Same. The ****** cringe is real


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> Same. The @@@@@@ cringe is real


a lot to unpack there, from my current perspective. How old is that piece, and how did they do the whole thing without saying the word Uber once. There was one shot of it in print but they never said it.


----------



## VinnyPhx (Aug 16, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Hahaha what are you talking about? Unless the pax is from out of town, or nosey personal questions, people here are antisocial.


Not in my experience.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Zaarc said:


> a lot to unpack there, from my current perspective. How old is that piece, and how did they do the whole thing without saying the word Uber once. There was one shot of it in print but they never said it.


November 2016.

Definitely an interesting history lesson. And how many drivers now, with current rates, would jump through these hoops?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

VinnyPhx said:


> In Phoenix they'll come up to you and act as if you two have been best friends for years. Try that while walking down the street or in the subway and New Yorkers are going to think you're trying to get them in to a multi-level marketing scheme lol


Oh yes, that's very true. In the 1990s, I was transferred from Los Angeles to Houston. Big difference there. Here in Houston, you can strike up a conversation in an elevator with a complete stranger of either gender.

I was in Albuquerque this past week. It was well beyond Houston in that regard. It shouldn't have surprised me, since it's a smaller town, and more remotely located as well. It was truly refreshing.

I had a lovely conversation with a nice guy at the trailhead of a trail in the national forest there. He was setting out on a hike, and I was just checking it out. He would have talked for another hour if I'd let him.



Rakos said:


> Just wait till it's night time....
> 
> And your waiting on a ping...
> 
> ...


I had one about a year ago. I had made eye contact with my riders when a woman hopped in and said "Thank goodness you're here!"

I gently explained to her that I was already booked, and that you have to do it through the app.

I suppose some people here would say that I "threw her out of the car." I prefer to look at it differently, in a much less dramatic way.

I dont need any more drama in my life than I already have, thank you very much.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


Why are you so uncomfortable sitting next to a stranger? Is the better question.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why are you so uncomfortable sitting next to a stranger? Is the better question.


Just tired of having the same questions asked constantly. I'm just over talking to passengers at this point.


----------



## JasonLV23 (Sep 4, 2017)

I will never get the ones who sit in the front then awkwardly don't have a single word to say. It makes it way harder for me to see when changing lanes with someone in the front seat. I really wish no one would sit in the gd front seat!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

CJfrom619 said:


> Why are you so uncomfortable sitting next to a stranger? Is the better question.


"_Why are you so uncomfortable sitting next to a stranger? Is the better question."_

same category inquiry

_ " why can't uber drivers secure gainful employment"_
Poor Socialization, inability to hold a job For various reason ????
@Mordred is a text book case

https://www.succeedsocially.com/dontlikepeople


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_Why are you so uncomfortable sitting next to a stranger? Is the better question."_
> 
> same category inquiry
> 
> ...


I've been on the same job for over a decade. I enjoy talking to people. Just don't like uber conversations. Which tend to be quite repetitive and annoying.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

*The next wierdo who jumps in the front with me is gonna get kicked out.*

Do you make it a habit of picking up weirdos?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> *The next wierdo who jumps in the front with me is gonna get kicked out.*
> 
> Do you make it a habit of picking up weirdos?


Anyone who has the option of sitting 2 feet away from a complete stranger, yet chooses to sit 6 inches away is weird.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

No offense , but I don't think the problem is in the passenger seat.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> No offense , but I don't think the problem is in the passenger seat.


So you think that it's preferable to sit 6 inches from strangers as opposed to sitting two feet from them? That flies in the face of all of our cultural norms. I think people are just used to getting in the front seat if it's empty. But they're also used to knowing the driver personally. What results is an awkward situation for both parties.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Just tired of having the same questions asked constantly. I'm just over talking to passengers at this point.


You are obviously in the wrong line of work.

Every person who gets into your car hasn't met you before. There have only been a couple of times when I drove for the same guy again.

Are you giving points for originality? Style, maybe? Of course people are going to ask you the same questions again. They haven't heard your answer before.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Mordred said:


> Just tired of having the same questions asked constantly. I'm just over talking to passengers at this point.


Well then..not much of a choice. Seems like you should stop driving and do something else.

For me talking to people is easy especially when I get the same questions. I give 100+ rides a week. This job gets easier and more fun by the week.



Mordred said:


> So you think that it's preferable to sit 6 inches from strangers as opposed to sitting two feet from them? That flies in the face of all of our cultural norms. I think people are just used to getting in the front seat if it's empty. But they're also used to knowing the driver personally. What results is an awkward situation for both parties.


Only you can choose to make it awkward. Remember you set the tone and vibe...if you give off awkward vibes then yes.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"So you think that it's preferable to sit 6 inches from strangers as opposed to sitting two feet from them?"

Who said anything about preferences - that's your baggage, not mine. However, it's not awkward for me at all. Fortunately, in my car, there is about a foot distance between the front seats, and my personal space is not invaded much. Not that it matters though, you can sit anywhere you like in my car, except the drivers seat. Oh, and if you do sit up front, don't even think about touching a control. Any control. Okay, well maybe the far right side vent, anything else could get you a hand-slap 

But I do agree with you about the weirdo's, that would be uncomfortable. Fortunately, I'm pretty good at reading people and weirdo's aren't allowed in my car at all ;-)


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> "So you think that it's preferable to sit 6 inches from strangers as opposed to sitting two feet from them?"
> 
> Who said anything about preferences - that's your baggage, not mine. However, it's not awkward for me at all. Fortunately, in my car, there is about a foot distance between the front seats, and my personal space is not invaded much. Not that it matters though, you can sit anywhere you like in my car, except the drivers seat. Oh, and if you do sit up front, don't even think about touching a control. Any control. Okay, well maybe the far right side vent, anything else could get you a hand-slap
> 
> But I do agree with you about the weirdo's, that would be uncomfortable. Fortunately, I'm pretty good at reading people and weirdo's aren't allowed in my car at all ;-)


Anyone who says that they aren't annoyed by having to answer the same few questions over and over and over again is simply lying.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

as a rider I love sitting in the front, I don’t feel awkward at all, so therefore when a PAX sits in the front with me, I don’t mind it whatsoever because I can put myself in their shoes. I get butterflies in my stomach if I sit in the back and can’t see where we’re driving. I also kinda like when PAX sit up front because i don’t like being identified by other cars on the road as a rideshare driver.

We don’t really get much shotgunners up here in Toronto. I think out of all 120 rides I’ve done so far, 5 have deliberately chose to sit in the front. Mostly men.


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> as a rider I love sitting in the front, I don't feel awkward at all, so therefore when a PAX sits in the front with me, I don't mind it whatsoever because I can put myself in their shoes. I get butterflies in my stomach if I sit in the back and can't see where we're driving. I also kinda like when PAX sit up front because i don't like being identified by other cars on the road as a rideshare driver.
> 
> We don't really get much shotgunners up here in Toronto. I think out of all 120 rides I've done so far, 5 have deliberately chose to sit in the front. Mostly men.


You have no idea how lucky you are. Where I drive literally every other rider dives into the front seat and instantly starts talking my ear off.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

Mordred said:


> You have no idea how lucky you are. Where I drive literally every other rider dives into the front seat and instantly starts talking my ear off.


interesting, because all my front seat PAX have been the quietest. The backseaters love to chat.


----------



## Galveston (Aug 16, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


I don't let them anymore period


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Anyone who says that they aren't annoyed by having to answer the same few questions over and over and over again is simply lying.


Anyone who is annoyed by those repetitive questions should get a job as a bookkeeper, so you don't have to talk to anyone.

Or as a lighthouse keeper, if you can get one of those.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Anyone who is annoyed by those repetitive questions should get a job as a bookkeeper, so you don't have to talk to anyone.
> 
> Or as a lighthouse keeper, if you can get one of those.


I agree. Getting asked the same questions makes it easier. The job gets easier every day for me because I know what to expect. Not many rides that suprise me anymore.

Im a bit weird though because I actually enjoy alot of bad rides or should I say rides will people are difficult. Makes for fun problem solving.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Mordred said:


> Anyone who says that they aren't annoyed by having to answer the same few questions over and over and over again is simply lying.


Man, there is so much anger in you. I guess I haven't reached the stage of "annoyed" by these questions - but they can come from the front seat or the back, and it sounds like you are just pissed off at passengers, period. You seem to be finding reasons to be pissed. Maybe you should take a break for a while and reflect on how you relate to people.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

I don’t care where they sit. The worst one ever was the guy that got in my empty car, right behind me and asked me to move up my seat.
People choose the front seat for many reason. Better view, more comfortable seat, habit, they are friendly, they are not friendly but don’t want to sit next to another POOL rider, they think they need to give directions, etc.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How do you define weirdo.
> 
> what's your definition of weirdo.


Anyone creeped out by another person sitting next to them...


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> Anyone creeped out by another person sitting next to them...


Most people would be if they were in a room full of empty seats. Gimme some space. I don't know you.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I call shotgun.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

*entitled driver 

We drive people that pay us. Let them sit wherever they choose. It’s not a big deal. A throat slash from the side is better than one from the back.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> *entitled driver
> 
> We drive people that pay us. Let them sit wherever they choose. It's not a big deal. A throat slash from the side is better than one from the back.


right?? I can't stand when a single rider sits in the back seat RIGHT BEHIND ME. I can't see them at all. I can't figure out why people choose to sit behind the driver, where the front seat is pushed back further than the passenger side and they have less space.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> There are many lonely drivers in here that the only time they get to sit next to another human is if a pax sits in the front with them. It's actually kind of pathetic. I'm with you on nobody in the front . My seat is jammed forward like a big middle finger ?


And an equal number of paranoid drivers who are a bit too worried about where somebody chooses to sit.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

marktwothousand said:


> right?? I can't stand when a single rider sits in the back seat RIGHT BEHIND ME. I can't see them at all. I can't figure out why people choose to sit behind the driver, where the front seat is pushed back further than the passenger side and they have less space.


After 7500 rides, I am very specific of where I pick up. People commuting to the airport or to an event minimizes my risks and ratings significantly and increases my bottom line.

Sit wherever you want. The ones directly behind me are usually the result of the side I pick them up on.

On the other hand, I do hate it when they sit in the front and don't say a word or stare at their phone. Them ones can sit in the third row. Lol


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Mordred said:


> Most people would be if they were in a room full of empty seats. Gimme some space. I don't know you.


Uber offers 4 seats on X, no specifics as to which one rider must choose. I understand it is uncomfortable for some drivers having 1 passenger choosing the front seat. At the same time, I know there are many people who actually start feeling car-sick riding in the backseat. Unless passenger is being strange in their behavior, and sitting up front, I think it is part of the gig.

Well, there is this~






And this~


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

people sit in front why? because its more comfortable seat and they want to squeeze their pool riding moneys worth


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

BigRedDriver said:


> And an equal number of paranoid drivers who are a bit too worried about where somebody chooses to sit.


Not sure if you are inferring that I'M paranoid... 
Back rear passenger seat is where I want them to sit in MY car. It's far enough away that they can't distract me.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Not sure if you are inferring that I'M paranoid...
> Back rear passenger seat is where I want them to sit in MY car. It's far enough away that they can't distract me.


Lmao! Going forward my wife is sitting in the back where she belongs. Your distraction excuse is a deeper seeded issue where you have a sense of entitlement because it's MY car. I am guessing your very rigid and stuck in your ways. I learned recently that the cut off for a millennial is 36 years old. If you are a millennial this all makes sense.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Cold Fusion said:


> "_Why are you so uncomfortable sitting next to a stranger? Is the better question."_
> 
> same category inquiry
> 
> ...


Ridiculous rebutall.
Perhaps you can explain your inability to secure gainful employment, or post meaningful, intelligent comments for that matter.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Not sure if you are inferring that I'M paranoid...
> Back rear passenger seat is where I want them to sit in MY car. It's far enough away that they can't distract me.


That's fine, but if allowing someone to sit in the front seat indicates that the driver must be lonely, then it is fair to respond that those that don't must be paranoid.

I never had a problem allowing folks in my front seat. Not sure why I would. My wife, my kids and my grandchildren are all allowed in my front seat. I've learned to deal with distractions.

Isn't this like the 100th thread created on this issue?

Don't want em in your front seat? Don't allow em in your front seat. Want em in your front seat, that's fine as well.

Are you looking for some kind of a pat on the back?

I really don't care.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Actually BigRed, YOU seem to need a pat on the back. You appear to be attempting to give the impression that you are a nicer friendlier driver than the rest of us that hate pax sitting next to them for a myriad of reasons.

I'm very numb to the people that get in my car. Literally thousands of them. I'm a cautious driver but I'm not a paranoid one. As far as being a lonely... if the shoe ? fits, wear it bud!!

It's ok to admit that you're lonely(if you are)
I get lonely sometimes. I date a few women but I live alone. Doesn't mean I want a smelly pax sitting next to me!!! Doesn't mean I want my front seat jacked up from being adjusted constantly. Doesn't mean I like fingers pointing across my face that lead me to get traffic tickets ?.



#professoruber said:


> Lmao! Going forward my wife is sitting in the back where she belongs. Your distraction excuse is a deeper seeded issue where you have a sense of entitlement because it's MY car. I am guessing your very rigid and stuck in your ways. I learned recently that the cut off for a millennial is 36 years old. If you are a millennial this all makes sense.


I'm 46! Generation X

For the drivers gnat like pax sitting in the front!!! You better pray this doesn't happen to YOUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> Actually BigRed, YOU seem to need a pat on the back. You appear to be attempting to give the impression that you are a nicer friendlier driver than the rest of us that hate pax sitting next to them for a myriad of reasons.
> 
> I'm very numb to the people that get in my car. Literally thousands of them. I'm a cautious driver but I'm not a paranoid one. As far as being a lonely... if the shoe ? fits, wear it bud!!
> 
> ...


Damn dude. I'd take that chill pill everyone talks about.

I never participated in this thread until I read your entitled condescending remark about lonely drivers.

Get over yourself. I could give a rats butt where you let pax sit. Because............

I simply do not care.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

O-Side Uber said:


> I'm 46! Generation X


You're giving us x'rs a bad rap! My mom would slap the crap out of me if I voiced this type of entitlement
Like I said, I choose when and where I drive which minimizes my risks exponentially. Just had a ride and the man sat up front and his wife was in the back. He thanked me over and over for the great conversation and clean car. Apparently, riders are expecting poor service these days. Even on select and XL.

All they get from me is a safe and clean ride from point a to b. If they want conversation that is included as well. I can careless where you sit.

81% of the time you won't get a ride from me and 10% of the time, I will cancel on you without hesitation. Long trips are my friend and I don't need no Uber pro gimmick to tell me where people are going.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> You're giving us x'rs a bad rap! My mom would slap the crap out of me if I voiced this type of entitlement
> Like I said, I choose when and where I drive which minimizes my risks exponentially. Just had a ride and the man sat up front and his wife was in the back. He thanked me over and over for the great conversation and clean car. Apparently, riders are expecting poor service these days. Even on select and XL.
> 
> All they get from me is a safe and clean ride from point a to b. If they want conversation that is included as well. I can careless where you sit.
> ...


Nothing you say is going to make passengers that sit next to me any less distracting. If they have a medical reason to sit in front I let them. It's not that I never let people sit in the front, I do ... I just hate it.

As far as ratings .. I have 3100 rides(on the books) and a 5 star rating . The only entitlement here is from pax that think for $3 they're going tell ME what's up . Nope!!!


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

DriverMark said:


> I've heard being a "Lighthouse Keeper" pays well, and you don't have to worry about anyone sitting next to you.


Smith Point Light may be up for grabs again. Last I heard, it was being rented out and people were puking over the sides after partying too hard.

The light itself is handled by the Coast Guard. The house itself is now privately owned.

An ancestor of mine walked across the frozen Chesapeake Bay, out of provisions, and found his wife in bed with another man. Didn't end well. 
https://www.oldhousedreams.com/2017/04/02/1898-lighthouse-reedville-va/


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> 81% of the time you won't get a ride from me and 10% of the time, I will cancel on you without hesitation. Long trips are my friend and I don't need no Uber pro gimmick to tell me where people are going.


how do you find out how long trips are without being Uber pro? In my Market we don't get told how long trips are until we start the ride


----------



## 4000 rides (Feb 9, 2019)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


If they're polite, don't touch the music or weather controls, don't stink or have bad breath, don't give me driving advice like "go" when a light turns green, and tip, I don't have any problem with it at all. If they can carry a great conversation, compliment me in some way, or are a friendly "trophy" passenger, that's okay as well.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How do you define weirdo.
> 
> what's your definition of weirdo.


*weird·o*
/ˈweerdō/
noun, _informal_

A person asking the same question twice, in two different ways.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You can't tune them out? I use airpods, can't really hear them unless I try. I also have a child, so perhaps I have better coping ability? :coolio:
> 
> How about a conference call where they ain't talking, but they ask you to stop whistling 'cause mute not enabled......that one I found hard to cope being silent........but I adapted.


I'm sorry but they'd have hit the curb... And kicked rocks the minute they told me to stop whistling in MY car. And nope I don't care who they were on the phone with.....take that crap off speaker, finish your call, sit back, and shut up... Or have a nice talk to your friend while your walking.



marktwothousand said:


> right?? I can't stand when a single rider sits in the back seat RIGHT BEHIND ME. I can't see them at all. I can't figure out why people choose to sit behind the driver, where the front seat is pushed back further than the passenger side and they have less space.


If it's a single passenger and they pull this... I don't move the car until after explaining to them they need to sit on the passenger side or up front. I'm not driving x miles with someone I do not know in a position I cannot see at all. And I have had a few pax balk at having to move and left me having to explain it to them that way rather than taking my nice suggestions and just move. I always start by telling them I am long legged and they will have a more comfortable ride on the other side. Only had one passenger that just refused to move until I finally cancelled the ride and told her to kick rocks.



UberLaLa said:


> Uber offers 4 seats on X, no specifics as to which one rider must choose. I understand it is uncomfortable for some drivers having 1 passenger choosing the front seat. At the same time, I know there are many people who actually start feeling car-sick riding in the backseat. Unless passenger is being strange in their behavior, and sitting up front, I think it is part of the gig.
> 
> Well, there is this~
> 
> ...


I would have used the cars momentum against both of them... The second guy just laid there and took it.. ohhh hell no. BUT this is exactly why single riders do not sit behind me.... Period.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Dekero said:


> ...
> 
> *I would have used the cars momentum against both of them...* The second guy just laid there and took it.. ohhh hell no. BUT this is exactly why single riders do not sit behind me.... Period.


Yeah the asian one driver might have been able to. The Las Vegas one they were stopped.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> And kicked rocks the minute they told me to stop whistling in MY car


Yeah, the car you agreed to allow up to 4 pax in, for you, you know, ride sharing. As for whistling; if a pax is on a conference call it's not like it is a totally unreasonable request. sheesh.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> Yeah, the car you agreed to allow up to 4 pax in, for you, you know, ride sharing. As for whistling; if a pax is on a conference call it's not like it is a totally unreasonable request. sheesh.


I agreed to take them from A to B not provide a mobile phone booth. Thx for your opinion.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

front seat pax are much easier to see on the dash cam. If they are up to no good you will have better evidence.


----------



## KMartPants (Sep 24, 2019)

Everyone is right! lol There's such a huge range of standards and socially and culturally acceptable behaviors when doing public business (driving rideshare) in a private space (your own personal car).

Personally, I prefer it when riders sit in the back for two reaons: 

elbow room. I drive a Prius and like resting my right elbow on the center console. Front riders more frequently than not will try to do to the same with their left elbow and it's an awkward back and forth. Also, for long trips, sorry, just sit in the back. We'll both just have more room. 
rider's phone during a night trip. Turn that screen brightness down! At night when a front passenger is looking at their phone, it lights up the car and is extremely distracting. 
But that's just me, and ultimately I don't really care if they choose to sit up front. Every time I've been asked "Do you mind if I sit in the front?" the answer is nope. But also realize these are people's own personal cars. If drivers don't want to have passengers up front that's fine too -- passengers pay for transport, not a specific seat.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


Am both a driver and rider. As a driver, strongly prefer most passengers sit in front.

When riding, demand front seat. Normally, get it with no worries. And always 5☆ and generous tip.

If the driver refuses, it's one ☆, zero tip and write up. Never been kicked out; however, would have the driver deactivated if that ever happened.

My two cents.
?


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

I have strict rules for all my px's...EVERYONE sits in back unless there are 3 or more riders...Sometimes they say "all the other drivers let me"....This gets followed by me saying 'it is much safer if I don t have anyones head blocking my mirrors, and oh well, I am not all the other drivers.....Nobody has questioned this in almost 3 years....I am firm yet friendly and I get pretty good tips still.



MiamiKid said:


> Am both a driver and rider. As a driver, strongly prefer most passengers sit in front.
> 
> When riding, demand front seat. Normally, get it with no worries. And always 5☆ and generous tip.
> 
> ...


If you like to sit up front as a pax that's all good. However as a female driver my preferences are the opposite. I feel much safer with the pax in the back. My view out my side mirrors aren't blocked with the bobbing head of the chatterbox up front asking me a ton of questions making it difficult to hear my bluetooth or map giving me directions, updates, etc....Riding in front causes the driver to get distracted much more easily. also as a women the creepy dudes can make it very uncomfortable when they are staring at you as if they are undresssing you as you are driving.....If you give 1 star feedback just because someone is trying to be safe and avoid distraction something is wrong with you. You should be taken off as a driver and as a rider too...I hate it when someone gives me bad feedback out of their own selfishness because they didn;t get their way... I am safe, friendly, and know what I am doing. you are very ignorant...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

KC4EVR said:


> I have strict rules for all my px's...EVERYONE sits in back unless there are 3 or more riders...Sometimes they say "all the other drivers let me"....This gets followed by me saying 'it is much safer if I don t have anyones head blocking my mirrors, and oh well, I am not all the other drivers.....Nobody has questioned this in almost 3 years....I am firm yet friendly and I get pretty good tips still.
> 
> 
> If you like to sit up front as a pax that's all good. However as a female driver my preferences are the opposite. I feel much safer with the pax in the back. My view out my side mirrors aren't blocked with the bobbing head of the chatterbox up front asking me a ton of questions making it difficult to hear my bluetooth or map giving me directions, updates, etc....Riding in front causes the driver to get distracted much more easily. also as a women the creepy dudes can make it very uncomfortable when they are staring at you as if they are undresssing you as you are driving.....If you give 1 star feedback just because someone is trying to be safe and avoid distraction something is wrong with you. You should be taken off as a driver and as a rider too...I hate it when someone gives me bad feedback out of their own selfishness because they didn;t get their way... I am safe, friendly, and know what I am doing. you are very ignorant...


According to Uber am spot on. And will continue rating how I want. One star's for drivers refusing front seat. Driver's safety's not my concern.

And when driving, make sure to educate passengers. Tell them they're free to sit wherever they wish. And encourage them to write up other drivers. They may get a free ride. And, of course, I receive generous tips.

And when riding, Uber sends me lots of free credits.


----------



## One Star (Jun 29, 2016)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


Lots of reasons.........

1) want to give directions, or are just control "enthusiasts"
2) may feel nauseous if not sitting up front (same reason some people can't ride facing certain views on transit buses)
3) don't trust the driver to know where they're going and want to make sure they don't get longhauled or are just nervous and if they sit up front they feel they can have a better view and be extra "eyes" at intersections etc....

And the list goes on......

As a taxi driver I know I always sit up front when I ride, for both reason # 1 and 3!
Especially if I had to ride with _some_ of these idiot drivers on this planet that have the nerve to call themselves professionals, (both taxi and ridehail)!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KC4EVR said:


> If you give 1 star feedback just because someone is trying to be safe and avoid distraction something is wrong with you.


If you really think that having a passenger in the front seat is unsafe, there's something wrong. Hate to say it, but I think it's you.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> According to Uber am spot on. And will continue rating how I want. One star's for drivers refusing front seat. Driver's safety's not my concern.
> 
> And when driving, make sure to educate passengers. Tell them they're free to sit wherever they wish. And encourage them to write up other drivers. They may get a free ride. And, of course, I receive generous tips.
> 
> And when riding, Uber sends me lots of free credits.


Please come ride with me so I can put you on the curb. Wish you would write me up Im an independent contractor and if I choose to put your ass out Uber can bite me.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> If you really think that having a passenger in the front seat is unsafe, there's something wrong. Hate to say it, but I think it's you.


Well stated.



Dekero said:


> Please come ride with me so I can put you on the curb. Wish you would write me up Im an independent contractor and if I choose to put your ass out Uber can bite me.


Will be in Memphis, next month, riding Uber. There for a week, utilizing Uber several times per day.

And will be upfront every single ride. And no driver will put me out. Guaranteed.

Get it?
?


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

MiamiKid said:


> Well stated.
> 
> 
> Will be in Memphis, next month, riding Uber. There for a week, utilizing Uber several times per day.
> ...


Maybe I should just 1 star all front seaters. So I never have to see them again.


----------



## marktwothousand (Sep 23, 2019)

I just had a front seat rider that sat in the front because was huge and wouldn’t fit in the back. His head was basically touching the roof.

nice couple from the midwestern loving their visit to Canada though. And they sent a nice tip.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

MiamiKid said:


> According to Uber am spot on. And will continue rating how I want. One star's for drivers refusing front seat. Driver's safety's not my concern.
> 
> And when driving, make sure to educate passengers. Tell them they're free to sit wherever they wish. And encourage them to write up other drivers. They may get a free ride. And, of course, I receive generous tips.
> 
> And when riding, Uber sends me lots of free credits.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Benjamin M said:


> Smith Point Light may be up for grabs again. Last I heard, it was being rented out and people were puking over the sides after partying too hard.
> 
> The light itself is handled by the Coast Guard. The house itself is now privately owned.
> 
> ...


There was another one that was up for sale a while back close to the M&M. Same deal. Coast Guard maintains the light part.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> What does sitting in front make them a "weirdo"? Or does that make you one?
> 
> I prefer when people sit up front. It makes it easier to have a conversation, which is one of the things I like about driving.


I totally agree with you. Don't understand why some drivers make a big deal out of it.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Mordred said:


> Maybe I should just 1 star all front seaters. So I never have to see them again.


That's fine with me. Don't want to see those kinds of drivers either. Problem is, that works great with Lyft, not Uber.

However, if any driver ever, actually, kicked me out? At a minimum, deactivation. ??

As far as female drivers, none will kick me out because they all dig me. ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

KC4EVR said:


> I hate it when someone gives me bad feedback out of their own selfishness


This forum is so not for you. 



Dekero said:


> Please come ride with me so I can put you on the curb


...and when there are 3 pax? You force them in the back? Yikes.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

KC4EVR said:


> I have strict rules for all my px's...EVERYONE sits in back unless there are 3 or more riders...Sometimes they say "all the other drivers let me"....This gets followed by me saying 'it is much safer if I don t have anyones head blocking my mirrors, and oh well, I am not all the other drivers.....Nobody has questioned this in almost 3 years....I am firm yet friendly and I get pretty good tips still.
> 
> 
> If you like to sit up front as a pax that's all good. However as a female driver my preferences are the opposite. I feel much safer with the pax in the back. My view out my side mirrors aren't blocked with the bobbing head of the chatterbox up front asking me a ton of questions making it difficult to hear my bluetooth or map giving me directions, updates, etc....Riding in front causes the driver to get distracted much more easily. also as a women the creepy dudes can make it very uncomfortable when they are staring at you as if they are undresssing you as you are driving.....If you give 1 star feedback just because someone is trying to be safe and avoid distraction something is wrong with you. You should be taken off as a driver and as a rider too...I hate it when someone gives me bad feedback out of their own selfishness because they didn;t get their way... I am safe, friendly, and know what I am doing. you are very ignorant...


In reality, there's no way you'd kick me out. Why? Most, if not all, female drivers dig me. Always flirting and asking for my cell #. ?


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

TCar said:


> Sounds safe enough. What rates do they pay per mile?


lol


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I always leave my purse with my jacket covering it on the passenger seat next to me. 9 times out 10 they usually see the stuff there, apologize, close the door and sit in the back. I also keep that seat pulled up as close to the front as possible so whoever sits back there has plenty of leg room.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SHalester said:


> This forum is so not for you.
> 
> 
> ...and when there are 3 pax? You force them in the back? Yikes.


I never said I had a problem with multiple passengers.. in fact I feel safer in that situation.. but if there is only one.. we ain't moving if he tries to sit directly behind me



MiamiKid said:


> That's fine with me. Don't want to see those kinds of drivers either. Problem is, that works great with Lyft, not Uber.
> 
> However, if any driver ever, actually, kicked me out? At a minimum, deactivation. ??
> 
> As far as female drivers, none will kick me out because they all dig me. ?


Ohhh if there were reason to kick you out... You'd be kicking rocks, and it'd be a race to see who could contact Uber first...as for deactivation, LOL I sure hope you have ground for whatever accusations you make since I will have you on video for the entire trip and if Uber won't take it, I'm sure the court where I sue you for liable will.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

Mordred said:


> Why would anyone want to sit next to a complete stranger?


i did taxi for 11 years before uber, i always offered the front seat, you should not be a driver, the only weirdo in the front seat is you..

You are the person on the bus that gets up when someone sits next to you - WEIRDO !!!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Ohhh if there were reason to kick you out.


what do you feel are valid reasons? FYI sitting behind you is not valid..........


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> what do you feel are valid reasons? FYI sitting behind you is not valid..........


I can put anyone out of my vehicle any time I want. Pretend that I'm getting an emergency call then let the passenger know that I urgently have to attend to it and drop them off at the nearest safe place. Then contact uber and inform them of the situation and back it up with dashcam video. You're kicked out... I'm still an active driver. Bye.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How do you define weirdo.
> 
> what's your definition of weirdo.


I had a guy jump in the front seat.
He was quiet and picked his teeth with his thumb nail for 10 straight minutes.

Weirdo
Pure definition


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I had a guy jump in the front seat.
> He was quiet and picked his teeth with his thumb nail for 10 straight minutes.
> 
> Weirdo
> Pure definition


Why you watching the guy, did he turn you on, how about you watch the road, do your job.

when you work directly with the public, all kinds of things people do and say may annoy you, just do your job and don't worry about it..


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

I get lot of attractive college girls that sit up front so I can’t complain. It really comes down to the chemistry of the passenger. Would we naturally converse if we weren’t in a car? If the answer is yes, then sit in the front. If the answer is no, then sit in the back and leave me alone.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Mordred said:


> I can put anyone out of my vehicle any time I want


Perhaps working a job with no contact with people is more your speed? Pax hostile as if you didn't know what was involved. Some just can't deal with people. Full employment, you should have no problems hidden from clients. Buh bye


----------



## Mordred (Feb 3, 2018)

SHalester said:


> Perhaps working a job with no contact with people is more your speed? Pax hostile as if you didn't know what was involved. Some just can't deal with people. Full employment, you should have no problems hidden from clients. Buh bye


Nah. I'll just cement my front door shut. Small price to pay.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and many who post here tough and direct are really puppy dogs in real life.....or don't drive or never have.....


----------



## KC4EVR (Mar 26, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If you really think that having a passenger in the front seat is unsafe, there's something wrong. Hate to say it, but I think it's you.


Its the covid.. and the single man from the bar at night I have a 4.9 btw


----------



## Jcedwards3232 (Jul 7, 2018)

KK2929 said:


> She does know that the child lock, also, will not allow the front doors to be opened


Maybe I’m wrong but I have never seen child locks on the front door. I don’t even think my last few cars have had child locks at all. I can lock the windows but not the doors. With my car they usually lock themselves in because the lock is just above the handle and they push it when they try to open the door. Not sure how they do it all the time but they do.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

This annoys me,in the end it's your car and your decision. The person could get car sick or some ppl feel werid sitting in the back. This is a customer service job to some degree. The people who can't deal w a person in the front seat especially for a 20 min or less on a ride. Deal w it ,it's almost comical to me.


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

If its a fear issue,you can get a mentally disturbed person who might stab you . It gets to the point people get so freaked out or uptight about minor issues. Maybe ride share isn't for u.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Last person that sat in the front w me was a very attractive woman in a party of 3. 
The conversation drifted to a ride w a friend of 
theirs who was getting fingered on one of her rides. Apparently she was taunting the driver 
asking him if he liked it. 
I told them if someone in my car started
doing that I would offer them a hand..
it was fun but they didnt tip...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

If you don’t want passengers in front the solution is simple. Disable the front passenger door unlock. They can’t jump in if the door won’t open. 
On most cars it is as simple as removing a fuse.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

KC4EVR said:


> Its the covid.. and the single man from the bar at night I have a 4.9 btw


I suspect you didn't notice that you've replied to a "zombie" thread. When I posted what you replied to, it was 2019.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I suspect you didn't notice that you've replied to a "zombie" thread. When I posted what you replied to, it was 2019.


The only useful thing about zombie threads is you realize who used to frequently post and has disappeared from UP. 

Where are you?
@Benjamin M 
@KD_LA
@DriverMark 
@Rakos
@kingcorey321


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The only useful thing about zombie threads is you realize who used to frequently post and has disappeared from UP.


I'm considering doing the same. It's been longer since I drove for Uber than the time that I was driving for them. I keep thinking I'm going to start driving again, but it's been one thing after another.

But I won't leave without saying goodbye, when the time comes.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The only useful thing about zombie threads is you realize who used to frequently post and has disappeared from UP.
> 
> Where are you?
> @Benjamin M
> ...


I'm still alive. Dealing with some personal issues, driving occasionally, and in a Coding Bootcamp. 🙂


----------



## topcat498 (Nov 12, 2021)

SHalester said:


> Perhaps working a job with no contact with people is more your speed? Pax hostile as if you didn't know what was involved. Some just can't deal with people. Full employment, you should have no problems hidden from clients. Buh bye


That amazes me. You decide to do a job where you basically drive around strangers. If people annoy you that much ,maybe the job isn't for you. People should concede it's a customer service job to some degree.


----------



## Be Right There (9 mo ago)

I may be in the minority, but front seat pax don't bother me one bit. In fact, most tend to be friendly and cool and more likely to tip. Just my experience.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> How do you define weirdo.
> 
> what’s your definition of weirdo.


Why did Sellkatsell44 get banned? She was a moderator, then she was bumped down to member, then bumped out the door. But why?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Why did Sellkatsell44 get banned? She was a moderator, then she was bumped down to member, then bumped out the door. But why?


#thegreatcatfightwarof2020


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> #thegreatcatfightwar


Was it good?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Was it good?


Will go down in UP history as a top ten classic!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Will go down in UP history as a top ten classic!





Seamus said:


> Will go down in UP history as a top ten classic!


And to think I missed it....

Who was her co-contender(s)?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

elelegido said:


> And to think I missed it....
> 
> Who was her co-contender(s)?


Look for other well known banned cats to see who was in the #greatcatfightwarof2020.

I'm sure @New2This, @mch, @Lissetti, and other long time members remember it well! Sadly, it's a classic that I don't think can ever be viewed again. At least not the finale!!!

I think it would be hilarious to put a list together of "Great moments in UP history" although some may be offended or find it in bad form! Would haver to be done in a place that can't be mentioned.

There is Gold out there!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Seamus said:


> Look for other well known banned cats to see who was in the #greatcatfightwarof2020.


Such as?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> Look for other well known banned cats to see who was in the #greatcatfightwarof2020.
> 
> I'm sure @New2This, @mch, @Lissetti, and other long time members remember it well! Sadly, it's a classic that I don't think can ever be viewed again. At least not the finale!!!
> 
> ...


It was a catfight of biblical proportions.










I was kind of hoping they'd settle it in a tub of mud wearing thongs. Jello would've been acceptable too.

Sadly that didn't happen. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I do remember that MKang (?) and she didn't get along. Then there was The Queen, who I think also disappeared at the same time. Could have been a three-way, I suppose.

Catfights are much more entertaining than trolls. In comparision, all the resident trolls say is "You're gay / you don't know anything / you're a Commie / etc". It's fun to laugh at them for a while an' all, but the routine is always the same. The ladies do it so much better. They should be invited back.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> The Queen


Queen was an insufferable **** of the first magnitude with a highly exaggerated opinion of her hotness. 

When I was thinking of the thongs it was Kat and Mkang not Queen.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> Queen was an insufferable **** of the first magnitude with a highly exaggerated opinion of her hotness.


Yet equally hilarious because of it. She was always good for a chuckle.

It's the same thing with the guy behind the @ftupelo persona on here - he's also extremely funny with his own brand of the "I'm far superior to you peasants" routine.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Yet equally hilarious because of it. She was always good for a chuckle.
> 
> It's the same thing with the guy behind the @ftupelo persona on here - he's also extremely funny with his own brand of the "I'm far superior to you peasants" routine.


The difference is Queen was a bitter **** in real life.

She harassed one female member in the D.C. area (where we all were at the time) relentlessly. It wasn't shtick.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

New2This said:


> The difference is Queen was a bitter **** in real life.
> 
> She harassed one female member in the D.C. area (where we all were at the time) relentlessly. It wasn't shtick.


However, she sent naked pictures of herself around !

Yes, she was a ***** who harassed others and not for fun or in a funny way! She was very jealous of any female that got attention and savagely went after other women. She posted horrible things about our DC friend.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

New2This said:


> The difference is Queen was a bitter **** in real life.


Conceited people still make me laugh, though.


> She harassed one female member in the D.C. area (where we all were at the time) relentlessly. It wasn't shtick.


That would explain her heave-ho.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Seamus said:


> However, she sent naked pictures of herself around !


Even taking out the *****y **** personality she wasn't that hot.

If I wanted better naked pictures, well that's why Al Gore invented the internet.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

elelegido said:


> I do remember that MKang (?) and she didn't get along. Then there was The Queen, who I think also disappeared at the same time. Could have been a three-way, I suppose.
> 
> Catfights are much more entertaining than trolls. In comparision, all the resident trolls say is "You're gay / you don't know anything / you're a Commie / etc". It's fun to laugh at them for a while an' all, but the routine is always the same. The ladies do it so much better. They should be invited back.


The Queen was a welfare cheating hobag


----------



## Guest (9 mo ago)

.


----------

